

LinkedIn communications at center of unprecedented lawsuit - ukdm
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=3E4521DD-1A64-67EA-E4E72980E5530596

======
hga
" _The case could "have far-reaching implications for the law governing
restrictive covenants in employment,"_ "

Outside of California, that is. Again and again I just can't help wondering if
this isn't a key part of Silicon Valley's "secret sauce".

